# clean your toilet?



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Here in Barcelona my toilet bowl needs to be cleaned about once a week or it quickly starts to get build up. I can't tell if it is due to hard water or due to the toilet being 20 years old and needing to be replaced. 

In the US I could go months without needing to clean it, but I probably had pretty soft water. How often do most people need to clean their toilet bowls in Spain?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

skip o said:


> Here in Barcelona my toilet bowl needs to be cleaned about once a week or it quickly starts to get build up. I can't tell if it is due to hard water or due to the toilet being 20 years old and needing to be replaced.
> 
> In the US I could go months without needing to clean it, but I probably had pretty soft water. How often do most people need to clean their toilet bowls in Spain?


Surely once a week for hyginic reasons rather than any build up. Unless your talking about the cistern. :shocked:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

DonMarco said:


> Surely once a week for hyginic reasons rather than any build up. Unless your talking about the cistern. :shocked:


Hygienic in what way? I don't touch the toilet bowl normally, and the water doesn't jump out so...


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

skip o said:


> Here in Barcelona my toilet bowl needs to be cleaned about once a week or it quickly starts to get build up. I can't tell if it is due to hard water or due to the toilet being 20 years old and needing to be replaced.
> 
> In the US I could go months without needing to clean it, but I probably had pretty soft water. How often do most people need to clean their toilet bowls in Spain?


OK, I have to say it....months without cleaning the toilet? 

I don't consider myself a fanatical cleaner and my toilets get a thorough scrub once a week with a couple of touch-ups in between. So I couldn't tell you how fast there's any "build up". I'd just assume keep any kind of toilet build up completely at bay. It's only a 5 minute job so it's no biggie for me.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hygienic in what way? I don't touch the toilet bowl normally, and the water doesn't jump out so...


Uhm...how to say this without being overly graphic...not everything that goes into the toilet goes in tidily, disappearing in its entirety after the flush. And the tall men in the house sometimes have some difficulty with their aim. Soooo, yeh, the toilet definitely needs at least a weekly cleaning.

At least this is how it is in my house.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Daily!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Uhm...how to say this without being overly graphic...not everything that goes into the toilet goes in tidily, disappearing in its entirety after the flush. And the tall men in the house sometimes have some difficulty with their aim. Soooo, yeh, the toilet definitely needs at least a weekly cleaning.
> 
> At least this is how it is in my house.


My man's aim is OK thank goodness and as for the other, well, when and as needed, but we're a pretty tidy lot!


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

skip o said:


> Here in Barcelona my toilet bowl needs to be cleaned about once a week or it quickly starts to get build up. I can't tell if it is due to hard water or due to the toilet being 20 years old and needing to be replaced.
> 
> In the US I could go months without needing to clean it, but I probably had pretty soft water. How often do most people need to clean their toilet bowls in Spain?


I assume you are referring to calc build-up rather than general maintenance for hygiene reasons? Calc is a real problem in our household, something we never experienced in the UK. Tap filters have to be cleaned regularly and so do toilet pans. It´s easily done with a drop of Salfuman Aguafuerte, available at most supermarkets and very cheap. We sometimes also see a black ring around the water level in the toilet pan which indicates that the hose feeding the cistern needs changing as the black rubber interior seems to rot over time (again, something never experienced before moving to Spain).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

If it's a very old toilet bowl the surface may have worn and is easier to buid up scum etc. We replaced one toilet bowl here as it needed bleach after two days without much use. Aguafuerte is brilliant wished i knew the equivalent in UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> If it's a very old toilet bowl the surface may have worn and is easier to buid up scum etc. We replaced one toilet bowl here as it needed bleach after two days without much use. Aguafuerte is brilliant wished i knew the equivalent in UK.


Aguafuerte is nitric acid; toxic, corrosive and very unenvironmental. It's probably banned in the UK


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

skip o said:


> Here in Barcelona my toilet bowl needs to be cleaned about once a week or it quickly starts to get build up. I can't tell if it is due to hard water or due to the toilet being 20 years old and needing to be replaced.
> 
> In the US I could go months without needing to clean it, but I probably had pretty soft water. How often do most people need to clean their toilet bowls in Spain?


Usually we put a little bit of "lejia" inside ,one time in a week, this keep very clean and the toilette.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I flush after every use when I remember.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Maybe it depends on diet.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

No matter how good a mans aim is the urine will splash onto other areas.
Remedy is simple, .................. sit down.


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone who knows me knows my aim is amazing. Really though, even when my Spanish toilet isn't being used for a week, it still starts accumulating stains in the underwater area of the bowl. I am not sure if my problem is an old toilet or hard water.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

I've noticed that cheap wc's such as those from the DIY sheds do tend to stain more than the more expensive ones with well-known brands, possibly because the quality of the glaze and the firing is better controlled.

I think hard water is also to blame fror staining, but ours is quite soft.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We have soft water but it does leave a pinkish-brown stain around the edges of the shower (and under the sealant) which is really hard to remove. No problem with the loo though, a sloosh of thick bleach every three or four days keeps it sparkly white.


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Alcalaina said:


> We have soft water but it does leave a pinkish-brown stain around the edges of the shower (and under the sealant) which is really hard to remove. No problem with the loo though, a sloosh of thick bleach every three or four days keeps it sparkly white.


We get pinkish brown marks around sinks etc., but I've found it is a mould/alga, which can be removed by a strongish household bleach solution.


----------

